# Water in backyard



## stevenblick (Jan 15, 2007)

The very back of my yard floods every time we get a good rain. Both neighbors yards seem to be much higher than mine, so that is the cause of the flooding. I have a neighbor directly behind me, and it doesn't seem to be a problem for him. Is my only option to have dirt put down and try to raise my yard?

I am a first time homeowner so I apologize if this is a dumb question.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (May 31, 2006)

it'd be the easist option.............


----------



## Tommy Plumb (Oct 7, 2006)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> it'd be the easist option.............


Another vote for raising the yard, your neighbors may very well have done the same to eliminate their water problems inadvertantly giving you a problem. Let the battle of the highest yard begin


----------



## esel (Jan 5, 2007)

stevenblick said:


> The very back of my yard floods every time we get a good rain. Both neighbors yards seem to be much higher than mine, so that is the cause of the flooding. I have a neighbor directly behind me, and it doesn't seem to be a problem for him. Is my only option to have dirt put down and try to raise my yard?
> 
> I am a first time homeowner so I apologize if this is a dumb question.


Hi stevenblick, Might want to belay raising the yard.Two reasons.
1 - depending on local laws and the natural lay of the land for run-off
it could be illegal for you to crowd water over on your neighbor. There is generally a common run-off area designed into lot layout that typically is defined as being where the property lines meet.
2 - You might consider the cost of buying and trucking in soil as this could get expensive,you didn't say how big an area is in question.
Also consider installing an underdrain to the nearest community drain [ pipe,ditch etc.] Plastic pipe is cheap and generally only has to be buried shallow. I have also had people build up their yards only to find that they have crowded the water back into their foudations,and then they call someone like me to regrade. Be aware and lots of luck


----------



## Basic_Homeowner (Apr 24, 2007)

*regrade*

regrade the yard for a pitch of 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch per foot away from foundation. if you choose to add soil to your yard, not to add so much as to cover your foundation. about 4 - 6 inches of foundation should still be exposed.


----------



## stavros516 (Mar 21, 2007)

Similar situation here in Missouri. Neighbor's yard thick with grass and weeds not letting water flow away quickly. We now have a pool in back corner. We're putting the house on the market, and our city home inspector said we needed to install a catch basin to dissipate the standing water.  I'm trying to get some info on where to find 'geofabric'. Is that similar to weed barrier? Any ifo appreciated.


----------

